# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو ابن رشد الحفيد؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*المتكلمون هم من يوفق بين الأدلة العقلية والأدلة النقلية، والفلاسفة العقل أساس عندهم حيث يتم إرجاع النص إلى العقل إن وافقه أخذ به وإن لم يوافقه تركوا النص أو حمل على محمل آخر.

السؤال :
من هو ابن رشد الحفيد؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الفرق بين ابن رشد الجد وابن رشد الحفيد

ما رأيكم في ابن رشد الجد والحفيد, وما هو رأي علماء أهل السنة والجماعة فيهما, وأرجوكم وأناشدكم الله أن تجيبوني على سؤالي هذا دون إحالتي الفتوى رقم: 59267 ، لأنه كما قرأت لا يوجد فيها إلا ما هو عن سيرتهما الذاتية؟
جزاكم الله خيرا.

الإجابــة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن ابن رشد الجد كان من علماء أهل السنة مالكي المذهب قال فيه الذهبي:
الإمام العلامة شيخ المالكية قاضي الجماعة بقرطبة أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن رشد القرطبي المالكي تفقه بأبي جعفر بن رزق وحدث عنه وعن أبي مروان بن سراج ومحمد بن خيرة ومحمد بن فرج الطلاعي والحافظ أبي علي وأجاز له أبو العباس بن دلهاث.
قال ابن بشكوال كان فقيهًا عالمًا حافظًا للفقه مقدمًا فيه على جميع أهل عصره عارفا بالفتوى بصيرًا بأقوال أئمة المالكية نافذا في علم  الفرائض والأصول من أهل الرياسة في العلم والبراعة والفهم مع الدين والفضل والوقاروالحلم والسمت الحسن والهدي الصالح ومن تصانيفه كتاب المقدمات لأوائل كتب المدونة وكتاب البيان والتحصيل لما في المستخرجة من التوجيه والتعليل واختصار المبسوطة واختصار مشكل الآثار للطحاوي سمعنا عليه بعضها وسار في القضاء بأحسن سيرة وأقوم طريقة ثم استعفى منه فأعفي ونشر كتبه وكان الناس يعولون عليه ويلجؤون إليه وكان حسن الخلق سهل اللقاء كثير النفع لخاصته جميل العشرة لهم بارا بهم.
عاش سبعين سنة ومات في ذي القعدة سنة عشرين وخمس مائة وصلى عليه أبو القاسم وروى عنه أبو الوليد بن الدباغ فقال: كان أفقه أهل الأندلس صنف شرح العتبية فبلغ فيه الغاية.. اهـ.
وأما ابن رشد الحفيد فقد كان عالمًا من كبار العلماء، وكتابه بداية المجتهد يدل على غزارة علمه وكونه خبيرا بالأدلة وأقوال القهاء، ولكنه اشتغل بالفلسفة وكان ينافح عن أقوال الفلاسفة وهذا هو ما نقمه عليه أهل العلم، وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أنه كان ينفي بعض الصفات ويميل لمذهب الباطنية.
وقد ترجم له الذهبي في السير فقال:
ابن رشد الحفيد العلامة فيلسوف الوقت أبو الوليد محمد بن أبي القاسم أحمد بن شيخ المالكي أبي الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن رشد القرطبي، مولده قبل موت جده بشهر سنة عشرين وخمس مائة، عرض الموطأ على أبيه وأخذ عن أبي مروان بن مسرة وجماعة، وبرع في الفقه وأخذ الطب عن أبي مروان بن حزبول ثم أقبل على علوم الأوائل وبلاياهم حتى صار يضرب به المثل في ذلك. قال الأبار لم ينشأ بالأندلس مثله كمالا وعلما وفضلا وكان متواضعا منخفض الجناح يقال عنه إنه ما ترك الاشتغال مذ عقل سوى ليلتين ليلة موت أبيه وليلة عرسه وأنه سود في ما ألف وقيد نحوا من عشرة آلاف ورقة ومال إلى علوم الحكماء فكانت له فيها الإمامة وكان يفزع إلى فتياه في الطب كما يفزع إلى فتياه في الفقه مع وفور العربية وقيل كان يحفظ ديوان أبي تمام والمتنبي. وله من التصانيف بداية المجتهد في الفقه والكليات في الطب ومختصر المستصفى في الأصول ومؤلف في العربية. وولي قضاء قرطبة فحمدت سيرته.
قال ابن أبي أصيبعة في تاريخ الحكماء كان أوحد في الفقه والخلاف وبرع في الطب وكان بينه وبين أبي مروان بن زهر مودة وقيل كان رث البزة قوي النفس لازم في الطب أبا جعفر بن هارون مدة، ولما كان المنصور صاحب المغرب بقرطبة استدعى ابن رشد واحتزمه كثيرا ثم نقم عليه بعد يعني لأجل الفلسفة، وله شرح أرجوزة ابن سينا في الطب والمقدمات في الفقه، كتاب الحيوان، كتاب جوامع كتب أرسطوطاليس، شرح كتاب النفس، كتاب في المنطق، كتاب تلخيص الإلهيات لنيقولاوس، كتاب تلخيص ما بعد الطبيعة لأرسطو، كتاب تلخيص الاستقصات لجالينوس، ولخص له كتاب المزاج وكتاب القوى وكتاب العلل وكتاب التعريف وكتاب الحميات وكتاب حيلة البرء، ولخص كتاب السماع الطبيعي، وله كتاب تهافت التهافت وكتاب مناهج الأدلة في الأصول، وكتاب فصل المقال فيما بين الشريعة والحكمة من الاتصال ،كتاب شرح القياس لأرسطو، مقالة في العقل مقالة في القياس، كتاب الفحص في أمر العقل، الفحص عن مسائل في الشفاء، مسألة في الزمان، مقالة فيما يعتقد المشاؤون وما يعتقده المتكلمون في كيفية وجود العالم، مقالة في نظر الفارابي في المنطق ونظر أرسطو، مقالة في اتصال العقل المفارق للإنسان، مقالة في وجود المادة الأولى، مقالة في الرد على ابن سينا، مقالة في المزاج، مسائل حكمية، مقالة في حركة الفلك كتاب ما خالف فيه الفارابي أرسطو.
قال شيخ الشيوخ ابن حمويه لما دخلت البلاد سألت عن ابن رشد فقيل إنه مهجور في بيته من جهة الخليفة يعقوب لا يدخل إليه أحد لأنه رفعت عنه أقوال ردية ونسبت إليه العلوم المهجورة ومات محبوسا بداره بمراكش في أواخر سنة أربع. وقال غيره مات في صفر وقيل ربيع الأول سنة خمس. ومات السلطان بعده بشهر.
وراجع المزيد في الفتوى التي ذكرت أنك اطلعت عليها، وراجع كلام شيخ الإسلام في منهاج السنة ودرء تعارض العقل والنقل.
والله أعلم.  
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=78154

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*بعض المآخذ في عقيدة ابن رشد الحفيد
*السؤال: ما هي عقيدة الإمام ابن رشد ، وما حقيقة خلافه مع الإمام أبي حامد الغزالي ؟ جزاكم الله خيراً .
تم النشر بتاريخ: 2009-10-19
  الجواب :  الحمد لله
 أولا :

 ابن رشد اسم مشترك بين ابن رشد الحفيد ، وابن رشد الجد ، وكلاهما يُكنَى بأبي الوليد ، وكلاهما يحمل اسم : محمد بن أحمد ، كما أن كلا منهما تولى قضاء قرطبة .

 والمقصود في السؤال هو ابن رشد الحفيد ، المتوفى سنة (595هـ)، المشهور باشتغاله وتأليفه في الفلسفة ، أما ابن رشد الجد فلم يشتغل بها ، وتوفي سنة (520هـ).

 قال الأبار : 

 لم ينشأ بالأندلس مثله كمالا وعلما وفضلا ، وكان متواضعا ، منخفض الجناح ، يقال عنه : إنه ما ترك الاشتغال مذ عقل سوى ليلتين : ليلة موت أبيه ، وليلة عرسه ، وإنه سود في ما ألف وقيد نحوا من عشرة آلاف ورقة ، ومال إلى علوم الحكماء ، فكانت له فيها الإمامة . وكان يُفزع إلى فتياه في الطب كما يفزع إلى فتياه في الفقه ، مع وفور العربية ، وقيل : كان يحفظ ديوان أبي تمام والمتنبي . 
 ومن أشهر مصنفاته : ( بداية المجتهد ) في الفقه ، و ( الكليات ) في الطب ، و ( مختصر المستصفى ) في الأصول ، ومؤلفات أخرى كثيرة في الفلسفة ، اهتم فيها بتلخيص فكر فلاسفة اليونان ، فألف : كتاب ( جوامع كتب أرسطوطاليس ) ، وكتاب ( تلخيص الإلهيات ) لنيقولاوس ، كتاب ( تلخيص ما بعد الطبيعة ) لأرسطو ، ولخص له كتبا أخرى كثيرة يطول سردها ، حتى عرف بأنه ناشر فكر أرسطو وحامل رايته ، وذلك ما أدى به في نهاية المطاف إلى العزلة ، فقد هجره أهل عصره لما صدر منه من مقالات غريبة ، وعلوم دخيلة .
قال شيخ الشيوخ ابن حمويه : 

 لما دخلت البلاد ، سألت عن ابن رشد ، فقيل : إنه مهجور في بيته من جهة الخليفة يعقوب ، لا يدخل إليه أحد ، لأنه رفعت عنه أقوال ردية ، ونسبت إليه العلوم المهجورة ، ومات محبوسا بداره بمراكش .
 يمكن مراجعة سيرته في " سير أعلام النبلاء " (21/307-310)

 ثانيا :

 قد طال الجدل حول حقيقة عقائد ابن رشد ، وكثرت المؤلفات ما بين مؤيد ومعارض ، واضطربت الأفهام في تحديد عقائده ومذاهبه . 
 ولضيق المقام ههنا عن الدراسة المفصلة لعقائد ابن رشد ، سنكتفي بذكر بعض المآخذ المجملة التي كانت مثار جدل في مؤلفاته : 

 1- تأويل الشريعة لتوافق الفلسفة الآرسطية : 
 لعل الاطلاع على ترجمة ابن رشد الموجزة السابقة كاف للدلالة على هذه التوجهات الفكرية لدى ابن رشد ، فقد أُخِذَ بفكر أرسطو ، حتى قال عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " هو من أتبع الناس لأقوال آرسطو " انتهى. " بيان تلبيس الجهمية " (1/120)، وحاول جاهدا شرحه وبيانه وتقريره للناس بأسلوب عربي جديد ، وهو - خلال ذلك - حين يرى مناقضة فكر أرسطو مع ثوابت الشريعة الإسلامية ، يحاول سلوك مسالك التأويل البعيدة التي تعود على الشريعة بالهدم والنقض ، وكأن فلسفة أرسطو قرين مقابل لشريعة رب العالمين المتمثلة في نصوص الكتاب والسنة ، ولذلك كتب كتابه المشهور : " فصل المقال في تقرير ما بين الشريعة والحكمة من الاتصال ".

 2- اعتقاده بالظاهر والباطن في الشريعة : 
 يقول ابن رشد :

 " الشريعة قسمان : ظاهر ومؤول ، والظاهر منها هو فرض الجمهور ، والمؤول هو فرض العلماء ، وأما الجمهور ففرضهم فيه حمله على ظاهره وترك تأويله ، وأنه لا يحل للعلماء أن يفصحوا بتأويله للجمهور ، كما قال علي رضي الله عنه : حدثوا الناس بما يفهمون ، أتريدون أن يكذب الله ورسوله " انتهى.

 " الكشف عن مناهج الأدلة " (ص/99) طبعة مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
 وقد استغرق ابن رشد في تقرير هذه الفكرة الباطنية في كتبه ، حتى إنه جعل من أبرز سمات الفرقة الناجية من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها هي " التي سلكت ظاهر الشرع ، ولم تؤوله تأويلا صرحت به للناس " انتهى. " الكشف عن مناهج الأدلة " (ص/150).
ولذلك توسع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الرد على خصوص كلام ابن رشد في هذا الكتاب ، وبيان بطلان التفسير الباطني لنصوص الشريعة ، وذلك في كتابيه العظيمين : " بيان تلبيس الجهمية " ، ودرء تعارض العقل والنقل . 

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
 " وابن سينا وأمثاله لما عرفوا أن كلام الرسول لا يحتمل هذه التأويلات الفلسفية ؛ بل قد عرفوا أنه أراد مفهوم الخطاب : سلك مسلك التخييل ، وقال : إنه خاطب الجمهور بما يخيل إليهم ؛ مع علمه أن الحق في نفس الأمر ليس كذلك . فهؤلاء يقولون : إن الرسل كذبوا للمصلحة . وهذا طريق ابن رشد الحفيد وأمثاله من الباطنية " انتهى. 
 " مجموع الفتاوى " (19/157) . 
 3- مال في باب " البعث والجزاء "، إلى قول الفلاسفة أنه بعث روحاني فقط ، بل وقع هنا في ضلالة أعظم من مجرد اعتقاده مذهب الفلاسفة في البعث الروحاني ؛ حيث جعل هذه المسألة من مسائل الاجتهاد ، وأن فرض كل ناظر فيها هو ما توصل إليه . قال : 
 " والحق في هذه المسألة أن فرض كل إنسان فيها هو ما أدى إليه نظره فيها " انتهى.
 " الكشف عن مناهج الأدلة " (ص/204)

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

 " وأولئك المتفلسفة أبعد عن معرفة الملة من أهل الكلام : 
 فمنهم من ظن أن ذلك من الملة .
 ومنهم من كان أخبر بالسمعيات من غيره ، فجعلوا يردون من كلام المتكلمين ما لم يكن معهم فيه سمع ، وما كان معهم فيه سمع كانوا فيه على أحد قولين : إما أن يقروه باطنا وظاهرا إن وافق معقولهم ، وإلا ألحقوه بأمثاله ، وقالوا إن الرسل تكلمت به على سبيل التمثيل والتخييل للحاجة ، وابن رشد ونحوه يسلكون هذه الطريقة ، ولهذا كان هؤلاء أقرب إلى الإسلام من ابن سينا وأمثاله ، وكانوا في العمليات أكثر محافظة لحدود الشرع من أولئك الذين يتركون واجبات الإسلام ، ويستحلون محرماته ، وإن كان في كل من هؤلاء من الإلحاد والتحريف بحسب ما خالف به الكتاب والسنة ، ولهم من الصواب والحكمة بحسب ما وافقوا فيه ذلك .
 ولهذا كان ابن رشد في مسألة حدوث العالم ومعاد الأبدان مظهرا للوقف ، ومسوغا للقولين ، وإن كان باطنه إلى قول سلفه أميل ، وقد رد على أبي حامد في تهافت التهافت ردا أخطأ في كثير منه ، والصواب مع أبي حامد ، وبعضه جعله من كلام ابن سينا لا من كلام سلفه ، وجعل الخطأ فيه من ابن سينا ، وبعضه استطال فيه على أبي حامد ، ونسبه فيه إلى قلة الإنصاف لكونه بناه على أصول كلامية فاسدة ، مثل كون الرب لا يفعل شيئا بسبب ولا لحكمة ، وكون القادر المختار يرجح أحد مقدوريه على الآخر بلا مرجح ، وبعضه حار فيه جميعا لاشتباه المقام " انتهى.
 " منهاج السنة " (1/255)
 4- ولعل من أبرز سمات منهج ابن رشد في كتبه ، وفي الوقت نفسه من أبرز أسباب أخطائه هو عدم العناية بالسنة النبوية مصدرا من مصادر التشريع .
 يقول الدكتور خالد كبير علال حفظه الله :
 " ابن رشد لم يُعط للسنة النبوية مكانتها اللائقة بها كمصدر أساسي للشريعة الإسلامية بعد القرآن الكريم ، ولم يتوسع في استخدامها في كتبه الكلامية والفلسفية ، ففاتته أحاديث كثيرة ذات علاقة مباشرة بكثير من المواضيع الفكرية التي تطرق إليها ، كما أن الأحاديث التي استخدمها في تلك المصنفات كثير منها لم يفهمه فهما صحيحا ، وأخضعه للتأويل التحريفي خدمة لفكره وأرسطيته " انتهى.
 " نقد فكر الفيلسوف ابن رشد " (ص/97)

 هذه بعض الخطوط العريضة التي يمكن أن توضح بعض مآخذ العلماء على عقيدة ابن رشد الحفيد ، وهي في محصلها ترجع إلى إلغاء كثير من موازين الشريعة التي ضبط بها الشارع حدودها ، والدعوة إلى سلوك التأويل والاجتهاد في بعض مسلماتها ، انطلاقا من أفكار دخيلة جاءت من حضارات قديمة بائدة .
 ولأجل ذلك احتفى به كثير من المحسوبين على التوجهات العلمانية والليبرالية المتحررة اليوم ، حتى نسبوا ريادة الفكر التنويري للفيلسوف ابن رشد ، وهم يعلمون أن كثيرا من العلوم الواردة في كتبه تعد من العلوم البائدة التي يجزم العلم الحديث بخطئها ، ولكن غرضهم تمجيد كل فكر متحرر من ثوابت الشريعة ، متحرر من حقائق نصوصها إلى المجازات والتأويلات ، وفي الوقت نفسه يلبس لبوس الدين والعلم والفقه ، فرأوا في ابن رشد ضالتهم ، وفي كتبه رائدا لهم ، وإن كنا نحسب أن في كتبه من إظهار التمسك بالشريعة والرجوع إليها ما لا نجده في كتب هؤلاء القوم ، وكان عنده من لزوم الجانب العملي في الشريعة ، وتعظيمها في الفقه والقضاء والفتيا ما لا يعجب القوم ، ولا يبلغون معشاره : قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ !!

 والله أعلم .
 https://islamqa.info/ar/130484

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*ابن رشد الجد وابن رشد الحفيد*
ابن رشد (ت 520 هـ):
أبو الوليد،  محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن عبدالله بن رشد، من أعيان  المالكية وقاضيهم بقرطبة. ولد سنة 450هـ، و اشتهر بابن رشد الجد تمييزاً له  عن الحفيد، و بابن رشد الأكبر تمييزاً له عن ابن رشد الأصغر، و بابن رشد  الفقيه تمييزاً له عن ابن رشد الفيلسوف. وأطلق عليه الفقهاء في مذهب مالك "ابن رشد"  فإذا نقلوا عنه أو رجحوا قوله أو ذكروا رأيه و أثبتوه فهم يعنونه ولا  يقصدون غيره، من تأليفه: المقدمات الممهدات لمدونة مالك، والبيان والتحصيل،  ومختصر شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي، واختصار المبسوطة.
ينظر ترجمته في: تاريخ قضاة الأندلس (1/ 98)؛ سير أعلام النبلاء (19/ 501).
ابن رشد (ت 595 هـ):
أبو الوليد،  محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن رشد، ويلقب بالحفيد تميزاً له عن جده أبي الوليد  محمد بن أحمد بن رشد الذي يميز بالجد (السابق ترجمته) فقيه مالكي، فيلسوف،  طبيب من أهل الأندلس. وتحديداً من قرطبة. ولد سة520 هـ سنة وفاة جده.. عني  بكلام أرسطو وترجمته إلى العربية وزاد عليه زيادات كثيرة اتهم بالزندقة  والإلحاد فنفي إلي مراكش وأحرقت بعض كتبه، ومات بمراكش سنة 595 هـ ودفن  بقرطبة. من تصانيفه: فصل المقال في ما بين الحكمة والشريعة من الاتصال،  وتهافت التهافت، في الرد على كتاب أبي حامد الغزالي (تهافت الفلاسفة)، وبداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد.ينظر ترجمته في: تاريخ قضاة الأندلس (1/ 111)؛ الديباج المذهب (1/ 284).




 رابط الموضوع:http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/91105/#ixzz41maFZjM9

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t108895/#post860597

----------

